# Cyanogenmod 7.1?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Any word on when cm7.1 will come to the droid x? I know that we are still in the nightly stage, but im just wondering if anyone is working on it.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know about you, but when I go to settings->about phone, my "Mod version" says CyanogenMod-7.1.0.

Edit: I'm on the original CM Beta that cvpcs released here.

Edit 2: I posted this on Droid-Life and got this response from someone named tanknspank:


> When building from CM source, the package name is generated automatically. At some point, the source version was updated to 7.1.0, in preparation for releases like this. Cvpcs's builds are built from this source, so the mod version was generated as being 7.1.0. Doesn't mean you are running an official release of 7.1.0 like a RC or Final or anything like that.


Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hahah ya 7.1 got released last night. Our cm7 is 7.0


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Just got this tweet from cvpcs though:


> @pathoge it's based on latest source which is 7.1


So, it seems like we have 7.1.0, it's just not official!


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

So the plot thickens...


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha, yes indeed...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

interesting


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

perhaps.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

the nightlies have been on 7.1, i think 7.1 stable was the one that was just released.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

no u sir are incorrect, cm7.1 is at release candidate 1


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

A RC is built by the maintainer as opposed to the build-bot whenever the maintainer gets the time or feels it's right. Though a RC for DX might be reliant on getting it up to speed & fixing broken functionality. I still haven't seen any DX commits merged to source. 
It's really just a snapshot of development anyway & the next nightly is always the newer source.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

it concerns me that your name is poontab lol


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

As it should


----------



## lilxman (Jun 16, 2011)

this thread made me LOL.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

This thread is kind of a fail. Haha


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

All I can say now is rofl!!!!! But on a side note Poons right. At this point there wont he official rcs for cm4dx until pcs gets all the bug fixes done. And he's been busy the past week his last commit was on tbr 21st but I talked to him the day before yesterday and he's back and working mms fix should be included in tonight's nightly. And well see what else pops up

Sent from mi dx


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

My understanding was that prior to the RC release their nightlies were over 100. So we may have a bit of a wait on our hands. On the other hand our nightlies started with their experience so maybe not.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

My Dinc is on #119. For sanity they'll reset the #s every so often to get the devices on the same page.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

o i hope it doesnt take it more than 100 nightlies lol....


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

god i hope not, i was hoping by nightly 12 that camera and camcorder would already be fixed


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

not yet :-( MMS is getting fixed in tonights tho


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

grr i need a damn camcorder


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

for real....


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> grr i need a damn camcorder


don't know why i bother sometimes...
CamFix


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

doesnt that just fix camera, cuz i have that


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> doesnt that just fix camera, cuz i have that


cam, netflix, youtube, quadrant
i think it fixes camcorder, mine works fine?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> cam, netflix, youtube, quadrant
> i think it fixes camcorder, mine works fine?


nah didnt fix mine


----------



## craig7220 (Jun 6, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> nah didnt fix mine


Didn't fix my camcorder either but it sure makes a great cup of coffee. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

craig7220 said:


> Didn't fix my camcorder either but it sure makes a great cup of coffee. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


Last time i checked, the droid x didnt have a coffee maker function.


----------



## qqeyes (Jun 8, 2011)

Try actually recording video with the camcorder and then watching it in gallery. I'm pretty sure neither will work.

But if it does, you gotta let us know what ur doin!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya it doesnt fix the camcorder...lol


----------

